# Diabetes w/Kidney Complications



## Lassal423 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm confused by the conversion on code 250.40.  When I put it in the online converter tools, it lists E11.29 only.  Then when I reverse the conversion (ICD-10 to ICD9) for E11.22, it also lists 250.40.  I don't know why both E11.22 and E11.29 don't show up for conversion from 250.40.

Am I missing something?  Has anyone seen this type of problem with the conversions?

Lora


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 24, 2014)

It has to do with the 250.40 is not a specific code as to type of renal complication and the ICD-10 CM codes are more specific.  You cannot rely on the converter programs to be correct.  
For example:
for ICD-9 Cm if a patient returns presents to your provider to have sutures removed from a laceration repaired in the ER you would use code V58.32 if you use a mapping or converter program/tool then you get Z48.02 however that will be the incorrect code for ICD-10 CM.  
For suture removal from a laceration repair in ICD-10 CM you code the laceration code with a 7th character D.
Also if you have a patient whose main issue is unhappiness and worries then most coders think of 311 which is depressive disorder and they will cross that to F32.9 Major depressive disorder , which not what the provider documented, instead there are codes in ICD-10 CM for unhappiness and worries that you will not find using a conversion program.
Just a few things to think about


----------



## Lassal423 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Debra - your reply did get me looking into the various conversions a little differently.
Since DM is one of the areas greatly changed in ICD10, I'm trying to reconcile the difference between using these 2 codes:

E08.22   DM due to underlying condition with diabetic CKD

E11.22   Type 2 DM with diabetic CKD

Any ideas on interpretation of using one vs. the other?

Thanks again!
Lora


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 28, 2014)

The E08 codes are secondary diabetes, these are for diabetes that is due to an underlying condition such as pancreatic cancer.  Type 2 diabetes is a condition that is usually associated with a slowing down of the ability to metabolize carbs, or insulin resistence diabetes.
the E08, E09, and E13 codes are all equivalent to the 249 codes in ICD-9.


----------



## Delta2016 (Oct 25, 2015)

E11.22 is diabetic nephropathy when  doctor specified the complication is a ckd and the stage of the ckd?
e11.29 is diabetic nephropathy but when doctor did nos specified or which is the nephropathy complication (is still unknown)


----------

